# Dx For H/o Cx Polyp Benign.



## MsMaddy (Feb 9, 2009)

Does Any Know Where I Can Find Dx For  Benign Cervix Polyp?

Thank You All

Msmaddy


----------



## Rosemarie (Feb 9, 2009)

*cervical polyp*

If this is the only description, use 622.7 

Though it says benign, it doesn't say neoplasm or adenomatous, in which case the code would be 219.0


----------

